# New pics of Zach



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

New pics of my baby at 24 weeks, cant believe how leggy he's getting! 

Lou xx


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

He is lovely, stunning face.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

luvv the one where he looks into the camera 
he has got such a lovely face


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Love the one of him tilting his head hes so sweet.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww great pictures, very cute,


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

hes gorgeous hun


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks people! I'm so proud of him


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

hes gorgeous Louise.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks shan!


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh he's very handsome 

Harley says "woof", and wants to play


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pictures, hes a hansom boy


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

dogpositivetraining said:


> Oh he's very handsome
> 
> Harley says "woof", and wants to play


Zach's worn himself out this morning playing football but will soon be ready to play again!! Woof woof!


----------

